# Xmas present!!



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

My brother picked me up this gorgeous little stash as an Xmas gift from him and his wife !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pics enjoy!


----------



## bigjohn89 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thats a nice bro there!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent gift! Enjoy!


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice Sticks!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

ohh mama! great gift!!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice gift! You've got some good smoking ahead of you :thumb:


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

WHoooo WEEEE!!!! Nice present!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very, very nice!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

very nice! I have had the HUpmann Majors before.. I enjoyed them for sure.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

i wish my brother.... in law would buy me something like that. in laws -.-


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Great selection right there!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Well I'll be trying one of the Partagas tomorrow (well, tonight now) night. It sure smells good!


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

have fun & enjoy!


----------



## foothills86 (Jan 7, 2013)

My late christmas present will be arriving next week.
One box of 25 : 

Partagas Serie D No. 4
Bolivar Royal Corona
Ramon Allones Specailty Selected

Next week will be a good week.
Just was given a 3 pack of Romeo No. 3's last night, apparently they are better with rest.
I might look at them next year and see how they are.


----------

